# My YT channel discussion



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

I decided to make this before I went into tutorials, so I could see how well I did with these kind of things, and I think it turned out OK .


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 27, 2020)

could I post my cube collection here?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Why not?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Also, anyone know why YT keeps trying to disable the comments?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, anyone know why YT keeps trying to disable the comments?


Did you mark your vids "for kids" ?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 27, 2020)

nice cubes, exactly how much i have


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Did you mark your vids "for kids" ?


Nope.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nope.


k then dunno.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, anyone know why YT keeps trying to disable the comments?











After The Discovery Of A Pedophile Ring, YouTube Disabled Comments On Some Videos Featuring Children


A small number of channels can keep comments enabled, but they must actively moderate them.




www.google.com





If your under 13 they will disable comments.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Ah, but I set my age as above 13 ~evil smile~


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ah, but I set my age as above 13 ~evil smile~


IDK why then.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 27, 2020)

wait why the evil smile after 13


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Because I’m 11


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

Did you label your content as "not for kids" then?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep. I mean, it’s not.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yep. I mean, it’s not.



Weird, it should have comments on then


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yep. I mean, it’s not.


It's really not, because the majority of cubers are over 13, but I am still getting my comments disabled, even though I'm 13.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's really not, because the majority of cubers are over 13, but I am still getting my comments disabled, even though I'm 13.



Coming from the guy who isn't over 13, and from the person who isn't either...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Coming from the guy who isn't over 13, and from the person who isn't either...


Well, most of people that are over 10 are smart enough to avoid creeps on YouTube, and I would guess most channels monitor comments like I do.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well, most of people that are over 10 are smart enough to avoid creeps on YouTube, and I would guess most channels monitor comments like I do.



That is completely false. How many 10 year olds have you met? While some can be very mature, almost all of them have no knowledge of scams, viruses, and the toxicity of YouTube comments. Not to mention the ridiculously inappropriate things that are on YouTube that we probably aren't even allowed to *talk* about on this forum. Also, while some small channels will monitor comment sections, just look at the number of comments on the last PewDiePie video.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That is completely false. How many 10 year olds have you met? While some can be very mature, almost all of them have no knowledge of scams, viruses, and the toxicity of YouTube comments. Not to mention the ridiculously inappropriate things that are on YouTube that we probably aren't even allowed to *talk* about on this forum. Also, while some small channels will monitor comment sections, just look at the number of comments on the last PewDiePie video.


All of the 10 year olds I have met are smart enough to avoid that. While 12 or 13 might seem much wiser, 10 is only 2 years, and in this day and age with all the technology, I think they would be wise to scams. There is also a setting where you can hold comments with innapropriate behavior or language for review, also, how many 10 year olds click on links in YouTube comments? I would be more concerned about some of the video ads I see promising free Robux or V-Bucks or something like that.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 27, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> All of the 10 year olds I have met are smart enough to avoid that. While 12 or 13 might seem much wiser, 10 is only 2 years, and in this day and age with all the technology, I think they would be wise to scams.



They aren't. I went to a group where I interacted with 10 yo kids all day, and they were remarkably immature. And honestly, even 13 yo kids can be immature(I'm not in any way dissing you). While they are more mature than 10 yo kids, they can still be very childish.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> They aren't. I went to a group where I interacted with 10 yo kids all day, and they were remarkably immature. And honestly, even 13 yo kids can be immature(I'm not in any way dissing you). While they are more mature than 10 yo kids, they can still be very childish.


Agreed, I have some 13 yo friends that can be very immature, and even me if I eat too much sugar. You might have a point about the 10 yo though.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That is completely false. How many 10 year olds have you met? While some can be very mature, almost all of them have no knowledge of scams, viruses, and the toxicity of YouTube comments. Not to mention the ridiculously inappropriate things that are on YouTube that we probably aren't even allowed to *talk* about on this forum. Also, while some small channels will monitor comment sections, just look at the number of comments on the last PewDiePie video.


true


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 28, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> true


but PetrusQuber seems muture anyway


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> but PetrusQuber seems muture anyway


Why, thank you


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> but PetrusQuber seems muture anyway



I agree, I'm not dissing him or MJS. I'm just saying overall


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nope.


Get the YT Studio app, then go into the settings of the video and you can set it as not made for kids.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah, I have, it seems to be OK now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Also I want to thank anybody who’s supporting me, we’ve went from 3 subs to 34! It was stuck at 31 for a while, and I haven’t been doing vids recently, but now it ramped up to 34 suddenly . I’m doing a Tengun V2 unboxing next week, also I‘ve finally decided to start making some Petrus guides and tips videos.

Edit: And now at 35 subs in less than 3 minutes!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also I want to thank anybody who’s supporting me, we’ve went from 3 subs to 34! It was stuck at 31 for a while, and I haven’t been doing vids recently, but now it ramped up to 34 suddenly . I’m doing a Tengun V2 unboxing next week, also I‘ve finally decided to start making some Petrus guides and tips videos.
> 
> Edit: And now at 35 subs in less than 3 minutes!


You deserve it, looking forward to the TengYun Unboxing, I'll be doing one too!


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Whats Your Yt? Thanks.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Whats Your Yt? Thanks.


It's in his profile info.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Whats Your Yt? Thanks.


Same as my name here, otherwise people wouldn’t recognise me there.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

ok


----------



## xcross (Apr 14, 2020)

If your under 13. GET OFF. Your breaking TOS.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

xcross said:


> If your under 13. GET OFF. Your breaking TOS.


Who cares really?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

xcross said:


> If your under 13. GET OFF. Your breaking TOS.


If that’s the case, let’s have a word with these 10 yo kids playing COD which is a 18 age rating, and oh, and all the kids on social media my age.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

The rules are that as long as you have a parent's approval, you can have a youtube channel when you're under 13.


----------



## xcross (Apr 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> If that’s the case, let’s have a word with these 10 yo kids playing COD which is a 18 age rating, and oh, and all the kids on social media my age.


18+ is CODs suggested rating. It never states in their TOS that the end use must be 18+. It was a label giving by the FCC as a *SUGGESTION.*

13+ is a RULE. It clearly states in YouTubes TOS that you must be over 13 in order to create a YouTube account. Its a *REQUIREMENT*.

as for the kids your age with social media. same thing for them. they should be off of social media for breaking TOS.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

xcross said:


> 18+ is CODs suggested rating. It never states in their TOS that the end use must be 18+. It was a label giving by the FCC as a *SUGGESTION.*
> 
> 13+ is a RULE. It clearly states in YouTubes TOS that you must be over 13 in order to create a YouTube account. Its a *REQUIREMENT*.
> 
> as for the kids your age with social media. same thing for them. they should be off of social media for breaking TOS.


At the end of the day, no one really cares about TOS except in serious cases.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 14, 2020)

I mean i only got youtube and social media after my 13th birthday and I have had no trouble with comments (only realised on my recent video that you had to put for adults to get comments)


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

xcross said:


> 18+ is CODs suggested rating. It never states in their TOS that the end use must be 18+. It was a label giving by the FCC as a *SUGGESTION.*
> 
> 13+ is a RULE. It clearly states in YouTubes TOS that you must be over 13 in order to create a YouTube account. Its a *REQUIREMENT*.
> 
> as for the kids your age with social media. same thing for them. they should be off of social media for breaking TOS.



Watch him be under 13, I'd laugh so hard


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

So to recap, cubing is for 13+


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Well if that’s the case, I only have 402 days to go...


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 15, 2020)

xcross said:


> 18+ is CODs suggested rating. It never states in their TOS that the end use must be 18+. It was a label giving by the FCC as a *SUGGESTION.*
> 
> 13+ is a RULE. It clearly states in YouTubes TOS that you must be over 13 in order to create a YouTube account. Its a *REQUIREMENT*.
> 
> as for the kids your age with social media. same thing for them. they should be off of social media for breaking TOS.


Yo. Why do you even care about this person's Youtube Channel? His Videos are very high quality, his editing is nice, and he works hard on his videos. Additionally, it's a hobby for him especially during shelter in place.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Yo. Why do you even care about this person's Youtube Channel? His Videos are very high quality, his editing is nice, and he works hard on his videos. Additionally, it's a hobby for him especially during shelter in place.


Thanks


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Yo. Why do you even care about this person's Youtube Channel? His Videos are very high quality, his editing is nice, and he works hard on his videos. Additionally, it's a hobby for him especially during shelter in place.


Additional points. if you think that you are a law and order expert, be O J Simpson's (no, be the defendant's) lawyer.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> this may sound stupid but i have always wondered how they take those first person recordings in videos during speed solves.


Yeah, same with me. I think either they have a head cam, or a camera on a tripod right next to their head. The reason I’ve been filming with my phone facing towards me is mainly because it’s easier, to stand the phone back up against the wall. But if I want to start doing tutorials and stuff, I’m going to have to film first person.

I think I might have to get a phone stand and move my YTing to the living room desk soon, unless someone has an alternative.
Here’s a pic of my desk:


https://imgur.com/a/sSGJD2Z


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, same with me. I think either they have a head cam, or a camera on a tripod right next to their head. The reason I’ve been filming with my phone facing towards me is mainly because it’s easier, to stand the phone back up against the wall. But if I want to start doing tutorials and stuff, I’m going to have to film first person.
> 
> I think I might have to get a phone stand and move my YTing to the living room desk soon, unless someone has an alternative.
> Here’s a pic of my desk:
> ...


Nice setup, a lot cleaner than mine lol. If I was you I'd get a tripod, you can just get a cheap one but they're incredbily useful, for filming solves I usually place one just over my shoulder and that gets a decent angle, plus you can stand over it for a FPV angle in other videos.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 16, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Nice setup, a lot cleaner than mine lol. If I was you I'd get a tripod, you can just get a cheap one but they're incredbily useful, for filming solves I usually place one just over my shoulder and that gets a decent angle, plus you can stand over it for a FPV angle in other videos.


How would you place it over your shoulder?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone got suggestions for a cheap phone holder? Ideally flexible, compatible with iPhone 6S, and octopus-style.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a cheap phone holder? Ideally flexible, compatible with iPhone 6S, and octopus-style.


I found one in a kit for an action cam that works pretty well. Also if you have a mirror cube you can do M2 U2 M2 U2 and put your phone between the edges that works. Here is the Tripod I use, pretty cheap and it comes with attachments for a phone and a action cam so you can use either one on this tripod https://www.ebay.com/i/251775302728...cRfA615l3TqDy9MbfxbxXVmWqQjpvYnBoCeoEQAvD_BwE


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I found one in a kit for an action cam that works pretty well. Also if you have a mirror cube you can do M2 U2 M2 U2 and put your phone between the edges that works. Here is the Tripod I use, pretty cheap and it comes with attachments for a phone and a action cam so you can use either one on this tripod https://www.ebay.com/i/251775302728...cRfA615l3TqDy9MbfxbxXVmWqQjpvYnBoCeoEQAvD_BwE


Is the phone attachment adjustable? I have a iPhone 6S to fit.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Is the phone attachment adjustable? I have a iPhone 6S to fit.


Yes, you can pull it apart to put your phone in then it will come back and push on your phone keeping it in place


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes, you can pull it apart to put your phone in then it will come back and push on your phone keeping it in place


I might look into that. Trying to buy from amazon.co.uk though.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might look into that. Trying to buy from amazon.co.uk though.


you can find that model pretty easily online, I just put down the Ebay link since it was cheapest


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice video PetrusQuber! I'm also trying to make video about my collection (recorded, but editing program keeps crashing due to my pc graphics card)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> you can find that model pretty easily online, I just put down the Ebay link since it was cheapest


Unfortunately it doesn’t seem very specific - 3 in 1 octopus flexible tripod stand for gopro camera & iphone samsung cell phone, no brands or anything.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 17, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Nice video PetrusQuber! I'm also trying to make video about my collection (recorded, but editing program keeps crashing due to my pc graphics card)


What’s your YT?


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What’s your YT?


I can give you link to video when I upload it. Unfortunately i dind't record it from first person view, also video isn't English (I can add English subtitles)
Edit: Sorry, but it will take a bit longer (DaVinci Resolve keeps crashing, so I need to restart it every 5-10 minutes)


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

how do I show a picture


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 18, 2020)

i strapped the camera to my head but it was a little wobbly


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

My Cubing Collection


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> My Cubing Collection


Access denied.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> how do I show a picture


The image button next to the emoji and link button.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyone got suggestions for a cheap phone holder? Ideally flexible, compatible with iPhone 6S, and octopus-style.


You'd place it so the tripod is to the left or right of you, with your phone angled to, in your case, your cube mat so you can get an over the shoulder view.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


>


I am sensing a distinct lack of _big cube energy_


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

yup i only know how to solve a 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 18, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


>


Very nice TengYun v2 you have there, I can’t wait to get mine!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Well, I figured out how to film in first person. I had this bendy lamp, which has a metal rod on the end (apparently meant to stop you from touching the bit which might be hot), and my phone fitted perfectly between the rod and the end of the lamp. So I taped it there for security, and tried several angles. The best one I found was to place the lamp on the chair I was sitting on, and tuck it in between my arm and body.
Also, I PROMISE TO UPLOAD a video next week, @ me if I don't and feel free to unsubscribe (or sub then unsub).


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone want to see me do some Tuesday Twelves (totally not stolen from someone whose last name is Park) and challenge videos where I ask you guys challenges you want to watch? I’m going to start filming a first person solve breakdown video, basically I’ll do some solves, reconstruct them, and explain why and how I solved the cubes.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyone want to see me do some Tuesday Twelves (totally not stolen from someone whose last name is Park) and challenge videos where I ask you guys challenges you want to watch? I’m going to start filming a first person solve breakdown video, basically I’ll do some solves, reconstruct them, and explain why and how I solved the cubes.



Sure! Petrus tutorial soon?

(I'm gonna keep bugging you about it lol)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sure! Petrus tutorial soon?
> 
> (I'm gonna keep bugging you about it lol)


Yeah, since it seems to be the most wanted video lol.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 26, 2020)

Petrus Tutorial!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd be excited to see a good Petrus tutorial on YT. last time I went searching there really isn't much quality info that I could find...or atleast that showed up in my short search effort.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

I want to learn Petrus, not as my main method, but just for fun


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

New video out at last. Please watch as much as possible, like, and subscribe!  




There should hopefully be a few more videos starting to follow in the next few weeks . Been lazy for a while.


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I'd be excited to see a good Petrus tutorial on YT. last time I went searching there really isn't much quality info that I could find...or atleast that showed up in my short search effort.


The only viable tutorial is Lars'.


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The only viable tutorial is Lars'.



Currently. @PetrusQuber please


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 6, 2020)

Are you still having the problem with YouTube turning off your comment? Because it happens on nearly all my videos despite my whole channel being set as not made for kids and making sure allow all comments is ticked.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Are you still having the problem with YouTube turning off your comment? Because it happens on nearly all my videos despite my whole channel being set as not made for kids and making sure allow all comments is ticked.


His now work for some reason. Maybe you have to get a certain following?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 6, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Are you still having the problem with YouTube turning off your comment? Because it happens on nearly all my videos despite my whole channel being set as not made for kids and making sure allow all comments is ticked.


I have that same issue, well I only have 2 videos right now and one has comments and one doesn't, but still.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 6, 2020)

That's odd, I haven't had any problems on any of my videos that I pick up on..


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> His now work for some reason. Maybe you have to get a certain following?


He has more subs than me...
When it happened to my first videos, I went inside the editor thing, and it had ticked the no comments thing, so I manually set it back, and it seems to work for all my videos...


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He has more subs than me...
> When it happened to my first videos, I went inside the editor thing, and it had ticked the no comments thing, so I manually set it back, and it seems to work for all my videos...


I have to do that with all of them guess yt just hates me


----------



## Athlete Cubing (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, anyone know why YT keeps trying to disable the comments?


If you set your channel for kids comments are disabled if you want them to not be disabled set it not to be for kids


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Thanks to everyone whose subscribed! Really appreciate it 
We were at 39 subs yesterday, now at 46!
Edit: And as I say it, 47!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks to everyone whose subscribed! Really appreciate it
> We were at 39 subs yesterday, now at 46!
> Edit: And as I say it, 47!


Oh my goodness me, now 50 - that’s like over 10 subs in 18 hours :O


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh my goodness me, now 50 - that’s like over 10 subs in 18 hours :O


That's one thing speedsolving is good at!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> New video out at last. Please watch as much as possible, like, and subscribe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, did anyone notice something flash up during the video for less than a second?

At one point, I may do a giveaway, and it won’t be a chance one where you comment and I randomly pick somebody - it’ll be a test to see whose been watching my videos really carefully and is willing to go back through them to spot things . So if you want to win a giveaway in future, better keep your eyes peeled for unusual stuff.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Plus, did anyone notice something flash up during the video for less than a second?
> 
> At one point, I may do a giveaway, and it won’t be a chance one - it’ll be a test to see whose been watching my videos really carefully and is willing to go back through them to spot things


Well, I should win. I know the video inside and out, since I watched it 20 times.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well, I should win. I know the video inside and out, since I watched it 20 times.


Did you actually? PM me if you know lmao. But you’re going to have to focus on like all the videos I upload lol. Not just this one.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Did you actually? PM me if you know lmao. But you’re going to have to focus on like all the videos I upload lol. Not just this one.


Nah but I'm going to rn.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Nah but I'm going to rn.


You’re lucky I made it a bright colour otherwise it would’ve been near impossible lol. By the way, I thought about it and realised it‘s kind of unfair if I reveal this is how to win a giveaway now, because the older subs will know and be prepared for it, while people who’ve only just subbed to the channel will have to start from the beginning :/
Or maybe I’ll just put that up as like the first round, then it’ll be chance.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You’re lucky I made it a bright colour otherwise it would’ve been near impossible lol. By the way, I thought about it and realised it‘s kind of unfair if I reveal this is how to win a giveaway now, because the older subs will know and be prepared for it, while people who’ve only just subbed to the channel will have to start from the beginning :/
> Or maybe I’ll just put that up as like the first round, then it’ll be chance.


Rip


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Rip


Rip to what?


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Rip to what?


That method of giveaway. Btw did you build that Minecraft house?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 6, 2020)

Lol my most subs in a day was like 2 maybe 3, well done @PetrusQuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That method of giveaway. Btw did you build that Minecraft house?


Nah, just a picture I had lying around in my photos. I had an art project - I picked building, and went for Minecraft because it’s easy to draw. The teacher didn’t even notice lol - I guess it’s because it’s modern.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nah, just a picture I had lying around in my photos. I had an art project - I picked building, and went for Minecraft because it’s easy to draw. The teacher didn’t even notice lol - I guess it’s because it’s modern.


Lol I watched it on .25x times speed because I thought it was a one-frame thing.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

Please don’t overtake me in subs just yet


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 7, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Please don’t overtake me in subs just yet


15 more subs, you have some time . And your channel will grow at a similar rate to mine (I think you had 40 subs a while
back)
Also, just a suggestion - make your channel logo related to the greek letter alpha, instead of your cube collection. If that isn’t a recent cube collection and you still want to keep it, maybe don’t arrange it in a line, try in a kind of triangle formation, and make sure your mains stand out. I stood them up on my boxes.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 15 more subs, you have some time . And your channel will grow at a similar rate to mine (I think you had 40 subs a while
> back)
> Also, just a suggestion - make your channel logo related to the greek letter alpha, instead of your cube collection. If that isn’t a recent cube collection and you still want to keep it, maybe don’t arrange it in a line, try in a kind of triangle formation, and make sure your mains stand out. I stood them up on my boxes.


Yeah i probably should change that I made that logo like 3 years ago when I first started the channel lmao


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 15 more subs, you have some time . And your channel will grow at a similar rate to mine (I think you had 40 subs a while
> back)
> Also, just a suggestion - make your channel logo related to the greek letter alpha, instead of your cube collection. If that isn’t a recent cube collection and you still want to keep it, maybe don’t arrange it in a line, try in a kind of triangle formation, and make sure your mains stand out. I stood them up on my boxes.


ORRR (here me out) draw a cube and put a alpha logo on the center the picture is facing. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> ORRR (here me out) draw a cube and put a alpha logo on the center the picture is facing. I think that would be pretty cool.


that would be cool but it would take some level of talent which I don't have


----------



## goidlon (May 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 15 more subs, you have some time . And your channel will grow at a similar rate to mine (I think you had 40 subs a while
> back)
> Also, just a suggestion - make your channel logo related to the greek letter alpha, instead of your cube collection. If that isn’t a recent cube collection and you still want to keep it, maybe don’t arrange it in a line, try in a kind of triangle formation, and make sure your mains stand out. I stood them up on my boxes.


I want subs I only got 25 and you guys have more than 2x much


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

johnnick said:


> I would guess most channels monitor comments like I do



Only smaller channels. Take a look at the comment count on a decent sized channel, it's impossible to monitor them


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

Suggestions for 100 subscribers challenge? I’m too poor for giveaways lol.
So far I’ve got ‘plus 16 at your next official comp, video it’


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Suggestions for 100 subscribers challenge? I’m too poor for giveaways lol.
> So far I’ve got ‘plus 16 at your next official comp, video it’


I was going to suggest something else, but that idea is much better.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I was going to suggest something else, but that idea is much better.


Come on, lets hear it.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Come on, lets hear it.


Drink some DNM 37.  That is what I plan to do when I get 100 subs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Drink some DNM 37.  That is what I plan to do when I get 100 subs.


Oh yeah, I remember.


----------



## ProStar (May 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So far I’ve got ‘plus 16 at your next official comp, video it’



Yes please. I'd love to see the judge's face when you literally get every penalty possible lol


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes please. I'd love to see the judge's face when you literally get every penalty possible lol


Well if it’s me I will probably just roll my eyes and write DNF


----------



## EliteCuber (May 14, 2020)

lol that happend to some of my vids too, but even thought im 11, i enabled chat *MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

No offense, but i can't really understand what you are saying in the bengininng (because I am chinese lol)


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> No offense, but i can't really understand what you are saying in the bengininng (because I am chinese lol)


Nah its OK I think I spoke too fast in retrospect and rushed some stuff.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nah its OK I think I spoke too fast in retrospect and rushed some stuff.


could you tell me what u are saying lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 15, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> could you tell me what u are saying lol


Where do you want it up to? The whole vid?
Here’s what I got so far:
quick sidenote before i actually begin this video, I have a grand total of 6 cubes in my collection which isn't a lot compared to the dozens that major youtubers have, so instead of doing like a really fast overview for each cube, like most people do, I'm going to give a more detailed


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Suggestions for 100 subscribers challenge? I’m too poor for giveaways lol.
> So far I’ve got ‘plus 16 at your next official comp, video it’


You can actually be disqualified for that.

"At the discretion of the WCA Delegate, a competitor may be disqualified from some events (a single event, multiple events, or all events) if the competitor:
Does not fulfill the event's requirements (e.g. not knowing how to solve the puzzle). A competitor must not compete with the expectation of a DNF result or an intentionally poor result."
- WCA Regulations

To not get disqualified, you can either hope that the judge doesn't say anything or just ask the delegate whether you're allowed to do that. (The latter is also the reason why Jack Cai is allowed to solve normal 3x3x3 blindfolded, though I don't think that'll work in your case.)


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 15, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> You can actually be disqualified for that.
> 
> "At the discretion of the WCA Delegate, a competitor may be disqualified from some events (a single event, multiple events, or all events) if the competitor:
> Does not fulfill the event's requirements (e.g. not knowing how to solve the puzzle). A competitor must not compete with the expectation of a DNF result or an intentionally poor result."
> ...


I guess I’ll hope the delegate doesn’t notice lmao.

Ok I’ll ask them about it lol.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Where do you want it up to? The whole vid?
> Here’s what I got so far:
> quick sidenote before i actually begin this video, I have a grand total of 6 cubes in my collection which isn't a lot compared to the dozens that major youtubers have, so instead of doing like a really fast overview for each cube, like most people do, I'm going to give a more detailed


ya i only needed that lol for some reason, i understood the rest of the vid


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

Anyone want to see me do an unboxing on my birthday?


----------



## EliteCuber (May 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyone want to see me do an unboxing on my birthday?


YESSSS PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE WITH A GAN 356 XS ON TOP!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> YESSSS PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE WITH A GAN 356 XS ON TOP!!!


Lol I didn’t get an XS, my parents wouldn’t be happy especially after I just got the Tengyun V2.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol I didn’t get an XS, my parents wouldn’t be happy especially after I just got the Tengyun V2.


lol ima get a air sm rly soon


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> You can actually be disqualified for that.
> 
> "At the discretion of the WCA Delegate, a competitor may be disqualified from some events (a single event, multiple events, or all events) if the competitor:
> Does not fulfill the event's requirements (e.g. not knowing how to solve the puzzle). A competitor must not compete with the expectation of a DNF result or an intentionally poor result."
> ...


I can't watch that vid because the guy had a shirt that says "I just peel the stickers off".

EDIT: I can't Englishing.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I can't watch that vid because the guy had a shirt that says "I just peel the stickers of".


Mental torture


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

I’ve finished filming the raw footage for the unboxing . Very happy with what I got, still waiting on the Yuhu V2 M since it went out of stock as I bought. Here’s a pic:


https://imgur.com/a/isxVSyR

I’m attempting to solve the squan without help, probably going to end in failure


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve finished filming the raw footage for the unboxing . Very happy with what I got, still waiting on the Yuhu V2 M since it went out of stock as I bought. Here’s a pic:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/isxVSyR
> ...


Nice! What method are you planning to use for speesolving squan and mega?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Nice! What method are you planning to use for speesolving squan and mega?


Not really sure yet, I’ve only really been focused on 3x3 for the past year or so, which means I have no clue about methods for other events. I’ll try and intuitively solve both, then do some research,


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Not really sure yet, I’ve only really been focused on 3x3 for the past year or so, which means I have no clue about methods for other events. I’ll try and intuitively solve both, then do some research,


Alright I can’t be bothered lol. I’m looking the Squan tutorial up.
I’ll try do Mega though.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

Is that the YLM Squan?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Is that the YLM Squan?


I don't think so, it looks live a Volt.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

Just got a cubeshape PB of 2:22.464
I’m real proud lol.

Edit: Thrashed it with a 1:12.056


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I don't think so, it looks live a Volt.


Then why is there are YLM box?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Is that the YLM Squan?


yes it is


----------



## Username: Username: (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Then why is there are YLM box?


Me and spaghetti didn't refresh our brain to see the box yet.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

RIP I got parity, messed it up, and am back to Square-1. Pun intended. I give up for today.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> RIP I got parity, messed it up, and am back to Square-1. Pun intended. I give up for today.


That's why it was called the square-1.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

At long last... I finished the Squan. 11 hours. I didn’t get parity that solve, which is why (I was really confused on how to do some stuff then).


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> At long last... I finished the Squan. 11 hours. I didn’t get parity that solve, which is why (I was really confused on how to do some stuff then).


Time to learn Megaminx  

Try doing Mega intuitively, you should be able to do it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Time to learn Megaminx
> 
> Try doing Mega intuitively, you should be able to do it.


Yeah, haven’t got it yet, but I will. I fear nothing but the last few layers.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Time to learn Megaminx
> 
> Try doing Mega intuitively, you should be able to do it.


Yeah when I got my first megaminx I solved it intuitively by doing F2L+S2L and all that stuff and then spamming sune until all yellow is on top and then spamming t perms until it solved lol.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

I solved it by doing everything except I didn't know how to orient the corners...

I think you can probably guess what I did


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I solved it by doing everything except I didn't know how to orient the corners...
> 
> I think you can probably guess what I did


R D R' D' GANG!


PetrusQuber said:


> At long last... I finished the Squan. 11 hours. I didn’t get parity that solve, which is why (I was really confused on how to do some stuff then).


Intuitively?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R D R' D' GANG!
> 
> Intuitively?


nah man I twisted the corners.

I had just learned to solve a 3x3 a month before, don't judge me.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R D R' D' GANG!
> 
> Intuitively?


No, by tutorial.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No, by tutorial.


Z3?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Z3?


Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Time to learn Megaminx
> 
> Try doing Mega intuitively, you should be able to do it.


Ok, on it right now.


https://imgur.com/a/xxwG06x


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok, on it right now.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/xxwG06x


I’m uploading progress by the way.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R D R' D' GANG!
> 
> Intuitively?


8355 (one alg method) is actually being quite helpful, I might try and do that. Originally I did COLL with the standard 3x3 algorithms, but R D R’ D’ works quite well and is simpler.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Alright, quadruple post for the win, but...
I solved it! Way easier than expected, everything up to last layer was cake. Struggled for a bit on LL, but then realised 8355 worked really well, and used that for last slot and last layer, and boom!

Edit: Ok @Owen Morrison posted so no quad post.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, quadruple post for the win, but...
> I solved it! Way easier than expected, everything up to last layer was cake. Struggled for a bit on LL, but then realised 8355 worked really well, and used that for last slot and last layer, and boom!
> 
> Edit: Ok @Owen Morrison posted so no quad post.


Awesome!



EDIT: For Mega PLL you should permute the edges and then do the corners.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For Mega PLL you should permute the edges and then do the corners.


Oh, so THAT’s why 8355 worked so well (it permutes edges intuitively during LS)


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok, on it right now.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/xxwG06x


I just randomly block build until I'm down to you faces, then EO, then F2L, and LL.


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, quadruple post for the win, but...
> I solved it! Way easier than expected, everything up to last layer was cake. Struggled for a bit on LL, but then realised 8355 worked really well, and used that for last slot and last layer, and boom!
> 
> Edit: Ok @Owen Morrison posted so no quad post.


Also gonna join in with the double post. Anyway, you did a quintuple post.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Also gonna join in with the double post. Anyway, you did a quintuple post.


But they were far apart enough to not be counted


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 29, 2020)

Like how in ur latest vid u say cringy commentary coming


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 29, 2020)

You can cycle corners to solve cp with R‘ D R U and variations which is pretty quick and can get you sub 1:30 and ep can be done with combinations of T perm Y perm and J perm. I think this is pretty decent for pll at a fairly basic level.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 25, 2020)

I changed my channel name. I felt like changing it and PetrusQuber sounds a bit meh when I think about it - it was a name created by me a year ago which sounded good at the time, but now sounds a little cringe with the misspelling in my opinion. I also changed it for all the social medias I could (SS doesn’t allow name changin)

Also, I know my channel is quite inactive, but school is really taking up a lot of time, so I’m not really getting any chances to do YT, or, cube, for that matter. I’ll probably try start it up again when summer break comes out (1 month), and maybe try get some equipment though


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 25, 2020)

So hexaticPetrus is still you?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I changed my channel name. I felt like changing it and PetrusQuber sounds a bit meh when I think about it - it was a name created by me a year ago which sounded good at the time, but now sounds a little cringe with the misspelling in my opinion. I also changed it for all the social medias I could (SS doesn’t allow name changin)
> 
> Also, I know my channel is quite inactive, but school is really taking up a lot of time, so I’m not really getting any chances to do YT, or, cube, for that matter. I’ll probably try start it up again when summer break comes out (1 month), and maybe try get some equipment though



Was hoping it was going to be Porqupine Cubing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 3, 2020)

@BenChristman1 @Username: Username: @Jam88 
Sorry guys doesn’t look like I’ll be able to upload today. Relay and setting up took a while, I restarted once because I stopped the timer halfway through, etc. 
But if I don’t edit much, maybe I can do it today.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @BenChristman1 @Username: Username: @Jam88
> Sorry guys doesn’t look like I’ll be able to upload today. Relay and setting up took a while, I restarted once because I stopped the timer halfway through, etc.
> But if I don’t edit much, maybe I can do it today.


Exporting video now! Should be out within the hour (I set to 60FPS 1080p, and its 11 mins, so...).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Premiers now!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Premiers now!


It doesn't show on your channel for some reason


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> It doesn't show on your channel for some reason


Its a premier. Idk why I did it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m sorry... The video is fine on my editor, but comments are behind on the YT version, and the screen is blacked out at the moment. I’m not sure what happened


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m sorry... The video is fine on my editor, but comments are behind on the YT version, and the screen is blacked out at the moment. I’m not sure what happened


I know this is a triple post, but I took down the video. Not sure why the export is malfunctioning, I will be trying again. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Alright guys, video up 
Just the ending got corrupted, so should be fine.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 5, 2020)

Ouch 3 unsubs


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

Video upcoming soon, probably will release around 6:00 GMT time.
In the mean time, make sure to check out previous videos 








HexaticPetrus


I like turning squares.




www.youtube.com


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm not subscribing because it would ruin the effect


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm not subscribing because it would ruin the effect


Yeah well, subscribe when it’s past 69 ok?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

Definitely will it's good content


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, anyone know why YT keeps trying to disable the comments?


Even if you set if for not kids, yt moderators look at you and find out that ur less than 13, and the only way around that is to enable comments and hope yt doesnt see it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Even if you set if for not kids, yt moderators look at you and find out that ur less than 13, and the only way around that is to enable comments and hope yt doesnt see it


Oh it’s fine now by the way.
Plus I think I set it so I’m over 13 :OOOOO
I’m almost 13 anyway irl


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

Why are there a surprising amount of 12 year old cubers?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Even if you set if for not kids, yt moderators look at you and find out that ur less than 13, and the only way around that is to enable comments and hope yt doesnt see it


I am over 13 and Youtube always turns off my comments.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Why are there a surprising amount of 12 year old cubers?


Well most cubers tend to be 10-18. And 12 is a fairly typical age. 
I think it’s just coincidence


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well most cubers tend to be 10-18. And 12 is a fairly typical age.
> I think it’s just coincidence



probably just coincidence


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am over 13 and Youtube always turns off my comments.


I am 13, but look a little older, so youtube sees me as 14 or 15. And when my comments were disabled on my jp cubing channel, i just turned them back on(1 year ago) and they stay


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I am 13, but look a little older, so youtube sees me as 14 or 15. And when my comments were disabled on my jp cubing channel, i just turned them back on(1 year ago) and they stay


I'm 12 but could pass for the ages you've said


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm 12 but could pass for the ages you've said


IF you look at my channel, i'm not much older than you, and i'm 13, so if you look old like me its fine. Besides, you can always enable comments later. i was getting spam comments so i disabled, and enabled the next day. youtube won't realize changes, and only look at the post


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

what's ur channel called


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> what's ur channel called


JP cubing. The first result on youtube, 110 subs(there are 3 results so..)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 19, 2020)

yea you could definitely pass


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> yea you could definitely pass


i know right
lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Video upcoming soon, probably will release around 6:00 GMT time.
> In the mean time, make sure to check out previous videos
> 
> 
> ...


Bit late, but here it is!




Enjoy guys


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 20, 2020)

subscribed since some silly billy pushed it pass 69


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Bit late, but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment, like, and subscribe if you enjoy


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 20, 2020)

Wait who disliked rip me


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait who disliked rip me


Oh by the way it was a mistake look in the comments


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh by the way it was a mistake look in the comments



It was I, Did


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 20, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I am 13


From your profile:


> Birthday:
> Mar 4, 1980 (Age: 40)


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 20, 2020)

Amazing video!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> From your profile:


So I don't need to agree to COPPA and stuff
My YT for proof i'm not 40


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 20, 2020)

COPPA tres bad


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 21, 2020)

They disable comments if they detect you are under 13.
I'm legit warring with youtube, because they turn my comments off, then I turn it on, then they turn it off, and I turn it on...
I legit gave up so half of my vids have comments and the other half doesn't
I'm also 11 lol.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 21, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I'm legit warring with youtube, because they turn my comments off, then I turn it on, then they turn it off, and I turn it on...


Same! Although I am not under 13 which is why it makes me so upset.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 21, 2020)

Probably going to do a solves video next


----------



## moh_33 (Aug 21, 2020)

i actually want to make youtube video but i don't have the time nor equipment to do it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 22, 2020)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




Join if you want


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 22, 2020)

Have joined!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 29, 2020)

Fairly quick collection slideshow video


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Fairly quick collection slideshow video



Nice video. Like the transitions.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm making a review of the Gan 356 M Lite and Lubest pro lube. 

It'll be the first cubing video on my channel


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 29, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I'm making a review of the Gan 356 M Lite and Lubest pro lube.
> 
> It'll be the first cubing video on my channel



Looking forward to it. Let us know when you upload it.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 29, 2020)

thanks. probably be on tomorrow or the next day


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Explain how I managed to achieve a couple hundred views when I had like 30 subs with just solve videos and a badly done collection video, yet recent videos‘ view rates drop to like 50-80?
Possibly views over time plays a bigger factor than I thought.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

Maybe cause their topics were searched for more?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Maybe cause their topics were searched for more?


Maybe...
It’s the power of tags possibly


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 13325
> Explain how I managed to achieve a couple hundred views when I had like 30 subs with just solve videos and a badly done collection video, yet recent videos‘ view rates drop to like 50-80?
> Possibly views over time plays a bigger factor than I thought.


62 percent, hmmm
No but seriously I would recommend "premiering" them because those go higher in the recommendations for fellow cubers.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Wait seriously?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait seriously?


Yeah! Did you check out the YouTube Creator Academy? And why else do you think Tingman premiers his videos?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

Lol weird petrus-w variant

1) Cross

2) 2x2x3 block

3) Strange EO

4) F2L-1

5) WVCP

6) EPLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Lol weird petrus-w variant
> 
> 1) Cross
> 
> ...


Example solve? And this is the wrong place to post btw


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

Don't know WVCP


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

yea just thought about this for some reason


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok.

I’m going to go film some solves


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok.
> 
> I’m going to go film some solves



noice


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2020)

Somebody’s getting salty.

Look at my newest video comment section lol.
I told someone to stop spamming on Wisp (MC YT)’s newest video, then they come to my channel and mock me


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 3, 2020)

i dont understand what does he mean by bot spam?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i dont understand what does he mean by bot spam?


He copied my post on someone else’s video who was actually spamming and pasted it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2020)

Look at the replies here in the popular comments for this video.




I told him to stop:




Then his viewers came to my channel.
It doesn’t really matter anyway


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 3, 2020)

I can't follow with the dumpster fire that is the YouTube comment section, lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2020)

Been a long time, I don’t make the best content or post regularly, but 77 subs! Thanks you all 
Planning to make some solve videos soon, just need good footage lol


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Been a long time, I don’t make the best content or post regularly, but 77 subs! Thanks you all
> Planning to make some solve videos soon, just need good footage lol



Good job. Looking forward to seeing your future videos. Hopefully we gave you a little boost, we will also give a shoutout on YouTube and social media.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

New solves video will be up within a couple hours, if my editor can stop corrupting my video.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Video up let’s go


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Erm I can’t comment. It looks like it works for a moment, then disappears when reloading. And editing malfunctions it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Erm I can’t comment. It looks like it works for a moment, then disappears when reloading. And editing malfunctions it


Ok that was weird. Anyway, ideas for more videos?
I’ve got the Quest anniversary video, possibly a reconstruction of this + walkthrough, and a Petrus EO tutorial requested


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyway, ideas for more videos?


I would be interested in watching a video on your thoughts on Petrus as a valid speedsolving method with World Class potential. How fast do you realistically think you can get, and has that position changed since you started this thread? Does being sub 13 give you a different perspective than being sub 25?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 20, 2020)

Hmm maybe I will do that. I actually thought about that back in July but never got around to it.
Thanks for the input


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

This thread is very dead. But...

Bump.
I’m thinking about reviving my YT channel. Still around 80 subs btw, and I’m thinking more talk and solve style videos where I just solve and talk about stuff in the background like my opinions on Petrus, general non cubing stuff, Petrus tips, etc. More videos in a less meticulously done style (I literally retake so many shots in my old videos, I have a script, etc). Would anyone be interested for that? A lot of my original subs will probably gone but whatever


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> This thread is very dead. But...
> 
> Bump.
> I’m thinking about reviving my YT channel. Still around 80 subs btw, and I’m thinking more talk and solve style videos where I just solve and talk about stuff in the background like my opinions on Petrus, general non cubing stuff, Petrus tips, etc. More videos in a less meticulously done style (I literally retake so many shots in my old videos, I have a script, etc). Would anyone be interested for that? A lot of my original subs will probably gone but whatever



A cubing podcast with a video element? Sounds interesting, I'd definitely watch/listen to it.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> This thread is very dead. But...
> 
> Bump.
> I’m thinking about reviving my YT channel. Still around 80 subs btw, and I’m thinking more talk and solve style videos where I just solve and talk about stuff in the background like my opinions on Petrus, general non cubing stuff, Petrus tips, etc. More videos in a less meticulously done style (I literally retake so many shots in my old videos, I have a script, etc). Would anyone be interested for that? A lot of my original subs will probably gone but whatever



Yea, i'd watch that


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

I was making a video for coming back, and it was based on the forums (partially why I was so active today), and it was around 20 mins long. It was going pretty well until I checked the recording and realised my microphone had been clashing with my headphones and no audio was recorded. Maybe I could’ve voiceovered but whatever.

YEARS OF ACADEMY TRAINING..... WASTED


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I was making a video for coming back, and it was based on the forums (partially why I was so active today), and it was around 20 mins long. It was going pretty well until I checked the recording and realised my microphone had been clashing with my headphones and no audio was recorded. Maybe I could’ve voiceovered but whatever.
> 
> YEARS OF ACADEMY TRAINING..... WASTED


Oof. Are you planning to rerecord? This seems like a very interesting concept!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Oof. Are you planning to rerecord? This seems like a very interesting concept!


Maybe, I don’t know. Looking back, even though quality is 1920x1080, still slightly blurry, and it feels kind of weird to be on the forums while recording.

I can probably fix the blur though somehow, maybe it’s the Lanzcos scaling


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe, I don’t know. Looking back, even though quality is 1920x1080, still slightly blurry, and it feels kind of weird to be on the forums while recording.
> 
> I can probably fix the blur though somehow, maybe it’s the Lanzcos scaling


I will tolerate the low resolution if my name gets to be in the video.  Just kidding; you don’t have to, but I do really like this idea, whatever it is.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I will tolerate the low resolution if my name gets to be in the video.  Just kidding; you don’t have to, but I do really like this idea, whatever it is.


If the video goes on for long enough pretty much every active member will be lol


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> If the video goes on for long enough pretty much every active member will be lol


So you are still trying to do it?
Yay!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> If the video goes on for long enough pretty much every active member will be lol


What a RIP.
I’ve sort of been lurking on here for a while now, not really cubing much or making videos.

Well, no more. I’m going to make the Petrus tutorial that was promised a year ago.
It’s probably come too late for many and speedcubereview’s also made a decent one, but I still want to do it.


This probably won’t continue my YT channel but the videos will be there. They won’t have any fancy editing or such, just me talking about each step.


----------

